# S&W Model 469 9mm Info?



## DanielK (Jul 21, 2008)

I just picked up a used S&W Model 469 9mm for around $300. Seems like a nice piece, but I know nothing about this model and could find very little info online. Has anyone had any experience with it or knows any of the history of this model? When were they last made? The box seems to have a manufacture date of 2003, is that possible? Thanks!


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I owned one for a short time in the mid/late 1980s; solid little guns. A few police departments must have made them a carry option for officers/detectives, as I remember seeing some police department trade-in guns of this model in the mid-90s. There was a recall just after I bought mine, something about the hammer and/or safety/decocker system, so you may want to call or write S&W and check that out. They can probably tell you more about it, and I assume they recorded serial numbers of all guns returned to the factory for repair, so they can check to see if yours was every checked/fixed/whatever.

In the comments area for this model, my older Blue Book says the gun was discontinued in 1988, so unless they made another short production run later, it is unlikely yours was made in 2003.


----------



## DanielK (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks for the info DJ!


----------

